# كتاب بالعربي جميع عن المضخات



## ايمن حمزه (1 أغسطس 2008)

ده كتاب جميل جدا عن المضخات وفيه شرح ممتاز 

http://rapidshare.com/files/134123076/pump.pdf


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور يا ايمن


----------



## shiny_star (1 أغسطس 2008)

أروع كتاب بالعربي عن المضخات مر علي حتى الآن :13::75:

جزاك الله خير

وننتظر جديدك المميز كما عودتنا.....:56:


----------



## ايمن حمزه (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي المرور وجزاكم الله خيرا وانتظروا المرور


----------



## حيدر الامارة (2 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم وما قصرت
مشكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (2 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت ترفعة ع رابط اخر لان ربدشير لايعمل عندى
ياريت يكون 4shared

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedmecha (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ...
للأخ eng_3eed2000 تفضل هذا الرابط
http://www.zshare.net/download/16408481c61a710b/


----------



## ENG_MIDOOO (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر على هذا


----------



## أسد الدَين (2 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## فرج فركاش (3 أغسطس 2008)

امنور دايما يا خى


----------



## ENGMENG (3 أغسطس 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## virtualknight (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## سما أحمد (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هلالي ميكانيكا (27 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ليك وربنا يديك العافية


----------



## هلالي ميكانيكا (27 أغسطس 2008)

معليش واجهتني مشكلة في التحميل للكتاب
اشرح لي الخطوات داخل الموقع الم\كور....................


----------



## senuors (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجاري تحميل الكتاب
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## ابراهيم احمد حسن (29 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت ترفعة ع رابط اخر لان ربدشير لايعمل عندى

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عقيل صلاح (29 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم ..أرجو من الاخ ايمن حمزة او اي من الموجودين على هذة الصفحة ارسال نسخة من هذا الكتاب الذي يتحدث عن المضخات باللغة العربية الى بريدي الالكتروني المثب في ادناة مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير..akeel_salah***********


----------



## عدي ابو عجيب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مراحب ... 
هيدا الربيد شير معقدني ... معقدني ... حلوها بيني وبينو احسن مانسف النت كلو 
مهندس متعقد من الربيد شير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمارالتعدين (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراًجزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلاً


----------



## المساعدي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## جاد العليمى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكوررر*

الكتاب جميل لكن ما موضوع الزراعية؟


----------



## بلال محمد مصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## الياس عبد النور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله جهودك


----------



## كريم عبدالعليم (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ممكن اسئل سوؤال ماهو الفرق بين كمبروسر الهواء وطرمبات المياه


----------



## رجل الصناعة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب جميل ومفهوم شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## enga7med morsy (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## enga7med morsy (3 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مش عارف احمل اى حاجه من الموقع ده ياريت تعرفنى انزل ازاى


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## LIALY (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور بس ياريت تحمله على موقع اخر !


----------



## رضا الشاهد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abu majed2006 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## سيد القوافى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## upmoon (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## 2010ENG (9 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم 
جهد جبار اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (9 نوفمبر 2008)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================


----------



## سدير عدنان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## رضا الشاهد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر


----------



## الاورفلي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## smmo (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## mgoumaa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## NAK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الاورفلي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الابداع الجميل


----------



## fmharfoush (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## elmalwany (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير ونتمنى منكم المزيد من الكتب الرائعة


----------



## yasserhmk (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتك العافية كتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب جيد


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## شوارعي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
بس لو تحمل الملف على موقع
mihd.net

or 

ifile.it

ومشكوووووووور يا غالي
للأهمية أرجو الاستجابة للطلب
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر عصام (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا أخ أيمن


----------



## أبوميسون (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بدر الخطيب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الكتاب جميييييييييييييييييل


----------



## نبيل الزرفي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورر ياخي العزيز


----------



## م شريفة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع كتير مفيد 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سمير الطائي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you good book


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب


----------



## elhamd (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد احمد خضير (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الله الغيلاني (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااا يا ايمن بارك الله فيك مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## نبات الحب (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل أرجو وضعه على رابط آخر
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## sedyrohy (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكرييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا ريس


----------



## عاشق الروح (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصرى30 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم على المجهود 
تحياتى


----------



## شوارعي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الموقع مش راضي يحمل الكتاب
يا ريت تعيد تحميله على موقع mihd المجاني


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ألف شكر و جزاك الله ألف خير*​


----------



## uint (7 يناير 2009)

إلى الأمام دوما وشكرا جزيلا ما قصرت


----------



## kam74 (8 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس مجتهد (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا م/ أيمن على مجهود الرائع ولى طلب لو أمكن كتاب مماثل بس عن المضخات الغاطسه المستخدمه فى الصرف الصحى


----------



## nonitto (16 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة بارك الله فيكم حملو لنا هذا اكتاب ي موقع آخر


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور *​


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## General michanics (16 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (21 أبريل 2010)

بورك هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (2 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك بالجميع


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... كتاب مفيد


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (3 مايو 2010)

شكراً على الكتاب
وجزاءك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng anas m (3 مايو 2010)

Thank man


----------



## eng anas m (3 مايو 2010)

:86:


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 مايو 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## بُلو (9 مايو 2010)

تسلم كتاب رائع 
وجزاك الله خير ا


----------



## fokary (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhsokasha (10 مايو 2010)

الله ينور ياهندسة


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (10 مايو 2010)

كتاب رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر
جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## حمد1 (11 مايو 2010)

اربح لاب توب وسجل بالضغط على http://ezlaptop.org/?r=450217


----------



## ihnasia (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
ورحم والديك


----------



## elrefae (2 مايو 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة عندى ارجو الرد


----------



## لعيون الوطن (2 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ع مجهودك الرائع


----------



## elomda_5 (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## 7moody2007 (4 مايو 2011)

الكتاب مو راضي يتحمل
اتمنى رفعه من جديد على 4shared


----------



## hicham_kem (5 مايو 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## husammu (6 مايو 2011)

مشكورا جدا يا استاذ


----------



## mohamed12354 (6 مايو 2011)

ممتاز جدا جزك الله كل خير


----------



## اكرم عمر (7 مايو 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## eng_arafa2020 (8 مايو 2011)

ياريت لو تنزل الرابط تانى مش عارف ليه مش بيحمل عندى جزاك الله خيرا


----------

